# Baggage on Superliner Sleeper Car



## Brian (Jan 5, 2017)

Okay,

I know you can check baggage, but when you look at the layout of the Superliner sleeper car there is an area called luggage area on the lower level right by the entrance. What is that used for?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 5, 2017)

It's used for storing luggage you might not be able to fit into your roomette. If you don't need a <big> bag during the trip, I'd suggest checking it onto the baggage car...unless your departure or arrival station does not handle checked baggage. That's where this luggage rack comes in handy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 5, 2017)

Brian said:


> Okay,
> 
> I know you can check baggage, but when you look at the layout of the Superliner sleeper car there is an area called luggage area on the lower level right by the entrance. What is that used for?


That is a self serve three level luggage storage with shelves for passengers non checked luggage.

The SCAs also keep linens and towels here since storage space is at a Premium on all Amtrak Cars.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 5, 2017)

We always store our larger roller bags on these shelves, taking our backpacks to our room. When we go to take a shower we pull out the larger bag to retrieve fresh clothing. This does require moving some bags around if the car is full. We never check any bags, but we pack efficiently using one roller bag per person and one backpack per person.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2017)

That's kinda what I guessed - Thanks guys!


----------

